# Best way to remove stripped screw?



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a majorly stripped screw on my side panel, I've tried everything I even drilled a bit into the screw. Does anyone have any ideas of how to remove it?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

I can possibly make a few suggestion's but would be nice to see a pic of what you're workin' with


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> I can possibly make a few suggestion's but would be nice to see a pic of what you're workin' with








Best I could get it


----------



## kenkickr (Feb 22, 2012)

take some vice grips and try pulling/unscrewing at the same time just so you don't damage the threads in the screw hole.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> take some vice grips and try pulling/unscrewing at the same time just so you don't damage the threads in the screw hole.



I've tried that too, there isn't enough of the screw sticking out to get a good grip


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 22, 2012)

picture is dead. upload at www.techpowerup.org


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

All i see is a red X  If you have a Dremmel you can make a small slot and use a flat head screwdriver.

Pic is showing up now, if you have a good star driver you can try to apply a pushing force (push the driver into the socket) while turning, that may get it to move  If that doesn't work and you can't get to your Dremmel you can make a slot with a hacksaw or file


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, I re uploaded this pic  I do have a dremmel, but it's at the house me and my father are working on, an hour away...


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 22, 2012)

1./ Try putting a rubber balloon over the screwhead then using the driver. It might give you extra grip.

2./ Use a screwdriver or bitset that allows a wrench to be used for more torque http://pad2.whstatic.com/images/thumb/7/72/More-torque-Step-3.jpg/629px-More-torque-Step-3.jpg

3./ If you have a dremel or small drill, drill out the centre of the screw. It will reduce friction on the thread and it will come out easily

4./ Can you use pliers on the reverse side (screw thread)?

NEXT TIME use the right tool for the job! This is a PZ screw that you have ripped using a PH driver!


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you get at the back of the screw? If so, try to give it a little nudge/twist from the back to loosen it and then try to get a flat head jewelers screwdriver to turn the screw out.

If that doesn't work there are more options


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> 1./ Try putting a rubber balloon over the screwhead then using the driver. It might give you extra grip.
> 
> 2./ Use a screwdriver or bitset that allows a wrench to be used for more torque http://pad2.whstatic.com/images/thumb/7/72/More-torque-Step-3.jpg/629px-More-torque-Step-3.jpg
> 
> ...


 I haven't heard #4 yet, I'll try that! It wasn't that I used a diffrent sized screw driver, I just tried to force in the screw even though it was too big..


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 22, 2012)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...8&ei=RzhET8G1JsesmgehlMi0Ag&ved=0CAcQ8wIwAA#p


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Arctucas said:


> http://www.google.com/products/cata...8&ei=RzhET8G1JsesmgehlMi0Ag&ved=0CAcQ8wIwAA#p



 I don't think I can wait a week and a half for it to come in the mail.. I also tried the pliers on the back of the screw, and theres not enough screw showing to get a good grip


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

If this is for the fan, take out the other 3 and twist the fan off of the screw slightly....

You may be able to keep the screw from turning by applying pressure against the panel with your screwdriver.

All you need is a 1/4 to 1/2 turn and it will get easier to deal with.


----------



## Arctucas (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> I don't think I can wait a week and a half for it to come in the mail.. I also tried the pliers on the back of the screw, and theres not enough screw showing to get a good grip



Not necessarily that exact item or vendor, just an example.

Do you not have hardware stores near you?


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

Completely Bonkers said:


> 1./ Try putting a rubber balloon over the screwhead then using the driver. It might give you extra grip.
> 
> 3./ If you have a dremel or small drill, drill out the centre of the screw. It will reduce friction on the thread and it will come out easily



These plus what i mentioned in my last post (i ninja edited in case you missed it) are prolly your best option's. The key is to be patient while doing it or you can bugger it up even worse! Trust me i have buggered my fair share of screw's/nut's/bolt's


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 22, 2012)

Best ways to remove these damn cheap screws are to use a plier or something that you can tightly take a grip of the screw.  Then start twisting the direction that you normally would to remove the screw.


----------



## Pariah36022 (Feb 22, 2012)

the link that Arctucas posted is the right tool for the job, Check lowes or home depot both carry.


----------



## Norton (Feb 22, 2012)

Pariah36022 said:


> the link that Arctucas posted is the right tool for the job, Check lowes or home depot both carry.



I think this is for the side panel fan- cheapest, easiest way out is just to cut off the corner of the fan and melt the plastic off the screw with a lighter (carefully) or drill around the plastic until the screw is exposed.

Remount the fan w/3 screws or replace the fan... this will save the outside finish from damage.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 22, 2012)

if its a philips or posi it should be a piece of cake to drill out its centre
if that dosnt ease its removalm drill the screw out with a wider bit, simples and easy ive done this lots


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes drill it out. Chose a drill bit that is almost as big as the threaded part of the screw and go to work on it.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I ended up just drilling it, and with a little work the screw bended in on it's self and I could pull it out! Thanks for all your help


----------



## rangerone766 (Feb 22, 2012)

jb weld your screw driver to the screw. let it sit over night, then it should unscrew.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I ended up just drilling it, and with a little work the screw bended in on it's self and I could pull it out! Thanks for all your help



Right on! Glad you got it sorted


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (Feb 22, 2012)

rangerone766 said:


> jb weld your screw driver to the screw. let it sit over night, then it should unscrew.



LOL you're a funny guy, if I had a welder, many things in my case would look different 



Norton said:


> I think this is for the side panel fan- cheapest, easiest way out is just to cut off the corner of the fan and melt the plastic off the screw with a lighter (carefully) or drill around the plastic until the screw is exposed.
> 
> Remount the fan w/3 screws or replace the fan... this will save the outside finish from damage.



Lawl too late  the area around that screw is scratched to shit... It make me want to just powder coat the entire case even more..


----------



## MT Alex (Feb 22, 2012)

Kevinheraiz said:


> LOL you're a funny guy, if I had a welder, many things in my case would look different




Nope:


----------



## AsRock (Feb 22, 2012)

i would get my dremel on it and make a new screw head..  That is why i keep m warn down dremel disks

Pliers from the other side maybe you can get a grip on it


----------

